
Amazon investing $175 million in Groupon rival - wheels
http://www.suntimes.com/business/2940858,amazon-invest-livingsocial-120210.article
======
zzleeper
This makes much more sense that paying 35 times as much for Groupon

------
tonycore
Well considering Groupon has 80% of the market- this is probably too much but
they need the cash to compete if Goog gets 'em. They need amazon's marketing
machine more than anything. But there's enough money in the space to go around
thats for sure.

------
ebaysucks
This is great news for affiliate marketeers who would take a huge hit if the
biggest search engine (Google) starts favoring the biggest coupon site
(Groupon). I hope the coupon market stays fragmented enough so people still
need to search.

